# Quadratzahlen for schleifen



## Simon Sperlich (14. Dez 2016)

Die Aufgabenstellung lautet Schreibe ein Programm das ein Array quadratzahlen für 11 ganze Zahlen
anlegt. Jedes Element soll mit der Quadratzahl seines Indexes intialisiert werden. Gibt die Werte zur 
Kontrolle in einer zweiten for-Schleife wieder aus.

ich hab folgendes versucht

```
public class Quadratzahlen {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
       
        for(int i = 1; i<100;i++){
           
            int[] quadratzahlen = {i};
            quadratzahlen[i] = i;
           
                for(int a = 1; a<100; a++){
            System.out.println(quadratzahlen[a]);
        }
       
   
        }
    }

}
```

es kommt aber folgende fehelermeldung
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1
    at Quadratzahlen.main(Quadratzahlen.java:10)


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Dez 2016)

Moin,


Simon Sperlich hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public class Quadratzahlen
> {
> public static void main(String[] args)
> ...


Wenn man jetzt nur wüsste, welches die zehnte Zeile ist ... 

Dann ein paar anmerkungen auf die Schnelle:
*int[] quadratzahlen = {i};  *was genau soll das *{i}* ??
Sodann solltest Du ein solches Array VOR der Schleife anlegen und nicht in jedem Durchlauf neu !!

Und die zweite Schleife soll doch wohl nicht bei JEDEM Durchlauf der ersten Schleife durchlaufen werden, oder?? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Joose (14. Dez 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> *int[] quadratzahlen = {i};  *was genau soll das *{i}* ??


Die Deklaration eines Arrays mit gleichzeitiger Initialisierung 
Das Array hat eine größe von 1 und auf Index 0 steht eben der Wert von i


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Dez 2016)

Oh, das geht?  Das war mir neu! 

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------

